# Toshiba Satellite M30 System Error 0203 Failure IDE #2



## dez (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi,

I have a Toshiba Satellite M30 laptop. The OS is WinXP Professional SP2.

I am getting a "System Error 0203 Failure IDE #2" message during start up. 

The start up process now requires my choosing from "settings" (for BIOS) and "boot" part way through the now extended launch time. ("Boot" successfully launches the system on my unpartitioned 60GB hard drive.)

My internal CD/DVD drive is no longer recognized (does not open, except with a paper clip, nor does its icon appear in the My Computer folder, although the little blue light on the console is lit to indicate it is active). 

A check with the hardware Device Manager of the IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers indicates no problem with the drivers for the primary and secondary IDE channels. The settings for both are Auto detect and DMA if available.

Clearly, I cannot use the internal drive to run the system recovery disc. Using an external disc device with the BIOS reset to recognize removable devices first did not allow me to use the recovery disc.

Restoring to an earlier system configuration did not help.

For the moment, without being able to try the system recovery disc, it seems to me probable the IDE controller on the motherboard is responsible for this issue.

I have had this great little computer for about 4 years. I have had to replace the original keyboard and hard drive. Otherwise, it has served me very well indeed. I would like to return it to functioning properly.

I wonder if someone with experience of this type of issue can offer some advice. Particularly, if the problem is not likely to be software related, and knowing that motherboards are expensive, is it likely a non-expert will be able to replace the physical IDE controller, if that indeed seems necessary? (I live in Japan, where service costs run high.) If I must replace the entire motherboard then, although it would be interesting to try for the first time, (there is a brilliant guide available on the net for the M35 model which is in essential regard identical to my M30), I guess I would have to consider whether buying a new computer might be a better option. 

Anyway, any advice would be much appreciated.

Many thanks

Dez


----------



## loudnproud59 (Nov 23, 2005)

Try replacing your dvd/cd drive it looks to me like it has failed since your ide controlers are present in device manager a new dvd/cd drive should solve your problem.


----------



## dez (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you loudnproud59,

Your advice is very much appreciated.

I note also no information appears for the CD-ROM in the System Information Components section.

Now to see where I can find a good deal on the CD/DVD drive.

Warmest regards

Dez


----------



## dez (Feb 3, 2008)

loudnproud59

I did go looking for a replacement drive. In the meantime I continued to investigate the issue. What finally worked for me was uninstalling a bunch of audio related software, uninstalling the driver and then restarting to allow Windows to automatically reinstall the driver. I conclude that the driver had become corrupted. 

Always a bit of an adventure trying to sort out unfamiliar problems.

Glad to have things working normally again. And treated my machine to an install of maximum RAM.

Regards

Dez


----------



## loudnproud59 (Nov 23, 2005)

Good to here your problem was solved.


----------



## dez (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi loudnproud59

I just wanted to thank you for your suggestion regarding how to resolve my problem. Clearly, I had not provided you with sufficient information to enable you to better understand what might have been the cause of it, and thus how to resolve it. The logic of your advice based on the information I had provided was clearly solid. 

However, I gained great benefit from attempting to describe the problem and have learnt that more research on my part would have been more useful to enabling you to provide more apposite advice. 

I really appreciate that you make yourself available to provide advice to non-geeks like myself.

Warmest regards

Dez

PS. I am guessing by your pseudonym that you are Australian. I'm a Kiwi who has traveled more extensively around Australia than perhaps most Australians. Given the distances, I have also had to repair various cars and vans that have suffered the effects of those distances. (Using books borrowed from libraries.) My younger sister, by the way, lives in Perth. I lived in Melbourne for about a year and a half. Delivering telephone books. One of the best jobs I have ever had. My longest trip was from Brisbane to Perth via Sydney and Melbourne and back to Melbourne. The car I had for the Melbourne to Perth and back legs ended up having to be junked. A motor with an aluminium head. Will never buy one of those things again. Experience a useful teacher.

I guess also that 59 refers to the year of your birth which makes you a couple of years younger than I am.

Anyway, all I really wanted to say is that I really appreciate your attempt to help me.

As I have mentioned, I love my Toshiba Dynabook Satellite M30 computer. Not perfect, but in my view, a great machine. The best I have owned since my first Macintosh Classic. I hope it will continue to function well enough to meet my needs until something really awesome becomes more affordable. Have to admit, I am really impressed at the moment with what I have learnt about the latest MacPro.

All the best ...


----------

